# Black spots on rats nose?



## heather.ash (Feb 22, 2016)

First of all, how cute are they?! Well, I just noticed 2 little black specs by Tater's nose. You can only see one in the pic here. It's not something that comes off - almost like a scab. He seems fine otherwise, eating and drinking, no sneezing etc that I've noticed. Is this something to be concerned about or am I being an overly worried new parent?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

check his shoulders, neck and chin for any more scabs. If there's none, keep an eye on it as it could be the start of mites, or it could be a little scratch.


----------



## heather.ash (Feb 22, 2016)

The spots are gone now so I think it was just a scratch or something and he's fine. I'll keep an eye out for any more. In the case of mites, is there any home treatment for that, or would I take him to the vet? Anything else I need to know about taking care of/preventing mites? Thanks!


----------

